# can dreamcast games made after october of 2000 play burnt game



## tagzard (Sep 9, 2010)

i got a dream cast and i hear that a dreamcast made after october of 2000 or has a number 2 on the back cant play burned games mine was made in 2000 of october and i have a number 2 on the back so ya can i play burned games?? pleaser help


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 30, 2010)

the game has nothing to do wih date its the system itself if it was made after OCT 2000 the dc cant read back up cds


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 8, 2010)

I got lucky when buying another dreamcast.


----------



## rayben (Oct 8, 2010)

Just try it and tell us your results.

Burn the image at the slowest speed with Padus DiscJuggler. The demo is all you need.

If the file you're burning is a .cdi file, its self booting and you wont need to use the utopia disk.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have a number 2 on the back, you'll need to go find legit retail games. I got lucky and mine's a 1, but I still buy games that are too large to fit on a 700MB CD-R, as in most games I want.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 8, 2010)

I think you can burn games and play them on a post Oct. 2000 DC. Read this: http://dreamlover.tecbox.com/#6.1


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

If your Dreamcast was made after OCT 2000 you can still boot games on it using Utopia Boot. Just sayin'.

EDIT: Holy crocker, wrong window! XD Sorry for the bump, that was unintended.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 5, 2012)

damn man a topic made after 2 years old. what's weird about this through is i was looking at it eariler too.


----------

